

Facebook 0: no data fees for mobile Facebook, say goodbye to competition - adelevie
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/18/facebook-launches-0-facebook-com-a-mobile-site-that-incurs-zero-data-fees/

======
tbrownaw
This is one of the ways the net can be non-neutral. I actually think it's not
so clear that this particular way is bad, since there's no meddling with other
site's traffic (which would include things like offering pay-for-QOS as this
would require to not maintaining enough pipes to serve non-preferred traffic
at decent quality).

------
mikexstudios
"If you’re in the United States though, don’t bother pulling out your phone to
check out the site for yourself — none of the US carriers are on board."

Totally not surprised.

------
Andys
Its not like Facebook uses that much bandwidth. As the price of mobile
bandwidth continues to fall, this won't matter.

------
sekou
It sounds similar to Microsoft making deals with computer companies to have
their software installed on consumer machines.

------
jackowayed
Can an admin please fix the title?

------
adelevie
That's cool, take away choice in emerging markets so competing social networks
don't stand a chance.

Let's let the CEOs of the Telcos and Marck Zuckerberg decide which social
network everyone in emerging markets will use.

~~~
noelchurchill
Making it free is actually providing an option where there wasn't one before.
Many people around the world can't afford data.

Facebook hating is trendy lately but not everything they're doing is bad. Be
real.

~~~
adelevie
Your first point is a good point and is good for HN. Can't say the same about
your second point.

